# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD at the beginning of the night.

## Empedocles

I sometimes read about people being able to WILD in the beginning of the night. How is this possible? I don't think it is physically possible, because one enters REM sleep after a couple of hours. So what is going on?

Every WILD I have had in my life was after sleeping for a few hours, waking up, and then going back to bed.

So how can someone WILD right at the beginning of the night, when there is no REM sleep?

Jakob

----------


## A_Citrus

If you're very tired, you might take a nap instead of full sleep, and usually you end up going straight into a REM period when you take a nap. So it's possible to WILD without doing WBTB in this way. The WILD isn't actually in a non-REM period.

ShockWave.

----------


## MBA42

One of my friends actually told me of a way that they use. He doesn't allow any exposure to artificial light to himself for a few hours before sleep (lights, TV, computer. etc.), then WILDS going to sleep.

----------


## Osmodin

its possible but hard, thats why i dont do it without WBTB

----------


## Puffin

Since you're not in REM sleep the dreamwill most likely be short and unstable. You also might not be relaxed enough to even enter SP, unless you know how to relax greatly. I've entered SP on a few different occasions when I was really tired and only once managed to enter a dream, although it was short-lived.

----------


## Empedocles

> its possible but hard, thats why i dont do it without WBTB



The question is not whether it's hard but whether it's possible. Napping is an entirely different thing, because you might be able to enter REM directly. My original question was about *WILDing in the beginning of the night*. I'm just not convinced that it is possible, unless you can dream in NON-REM sleep. 

NON-REM dreaming has never ever happened to me.

----------

